# B&W Challenge January 2023: TRIPTYCH (with a max width of 1000 pixels)



## gk fotografie (Jan 1, 2023)

Welcome!

The new B&W Challenge 2023 series has a monthly episode with a theme or assignment. 
(the overarching idea behind the B&W Challenge 2023 series is 'conceptual thinking', so don't just take snapshots, but shoot from a well-defined plan, an idea or well-considered principle)

*The B&W Challenge for January 2023 is:** TRIPTYCH (with a max width of 1000 pixels)*

The triptych was popular in the Middle Ages and Renaissance, it was used as a mobile altar, in photography the triptych is gaining ground as a presentation, 3 photos are hung next to each other where the images have a mutual connection.

If we follow that idea, then the aim of this challenge is to add/paste 3 photos next to each other (the maximum width may not exceed 1000 pixels), so you can, for example, choose 3 photos of approximately 325 pixels each next to each other or if you want to follow a church triptych, take 1 larger photo in the middle with a smaller photo on the left and on the right, but the triptych may not exceed a maximum width of 1000 pixels. On the forum you can upload photos with a longest side up to 1200 pixels, so a triptych with 3 images pasted next to each other with a maximum width of 1000 pixels should be possible!

Important: you can choose the subject of your black and white photos yourself, but do tell us what the underlying idea is for your triptych, what made you decide to use these photos in a triptych, what is their connection, which camera and/or which processing techniques you used, so we can all learn.
This B&W Challenge will run until February 1, 2023, you can upload as many black and white triptych ideas as you want.

Wow, long story, let's get started! If you have any questions about the challenge send me a PM, 
Gerard


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 3, 2023)

Let's show my version of a triptych I worked on yesterday, trying to imitate pseudo-solarisation, winter scene with frozen ditches and trees, I was fascinated by the trees and the kind of halo effct that came up while editing, tried to keep the horizon at the same level in all photos. Because of the temperture I took a very,very old Nikon my wife still has, but not used for years.


----------



## garygruber (Jan 3, 2023)

gk fotografie said:


> The idea for this B&W Challenge is to make a TRIPTYCH with 3 photos NEXT to each other, which is also clearly stated in the introduction to this challenge. The photos shown are a nice idea, but they are quite old, my goodness from *1973* (!!), so maybe it would be nice to repeat this idea in 2023 and then as a TRIPTYCH with 3 photos next to each other as requested (not the way you did, which is not in the original meaning), maximum width of the TRIPTYCH is 1000 pixels. Please, as also requested, provide some further information about the how and why for the triptych etc. It's not quite relevant when you started making 3 picture series. Nice that you want to participate, but please read and follow the instructions in a serious way, thank you!


I deleted my photo. You and your forum can exist without me.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 4, 2023)

snowbear said:


> View attachment 262697
> View attachment 262698
> View attachment 262699


As the introduction makes clear ('_do tell us what the underlying idea is for your triptych, what made you decide to use these photos in a triptych, what is their connection, which camera and/or which processing techniques you used, so we can all learn_') the intention with this challenge is also some explanation why you chose the idea of 2 random lines, very creative but what is the idea behind it and why horizontal and not vertical or perhaps both horizontal and vertical?


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 4, 2023)

It turns out that not everyone is familiar with the phenomenon* triptych *and therefore some examples of classical and modern triptychs for clarification. A triptych consists of 3 panels next to each other that are united by an artistic idea, so have a mutual connection. 
_(the images below are for illustrative purposes only)


 

 

 

_


----------



## snowbear (Jan 4, 2023)

I am familiar with them, having painted a few a number of years ago.  Like many of the "rules" in art, one may waver from them.

I'll call it artistic liberty.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 4, 2023)

snowbear said:


> I am familiar with them, having painted a few a number of years ago.  Like many of the "rules" in art, one may waver from them.
> 
> I'll call it artistic liberty.


Oh, whatever, blah blah blah... a triptych is not a 'rule' but an object, but I'm no longer going to waste my time on so called know-it-alls, have lots of fun with your artistic liberty!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 6, 2023)

gk fotografie said:


> Due to the umpteenth attempt by moderators on this forum to sabor my B&W Challenges out of jealousy and frustration because they can't make their own activities successful (look for example at the monthly photo challenge that no member of the forum is interested in) I have decided to immediately end the B&W Challenges forever, too bad for all the enthusiastic and serious photographers on this forum who have always participated in my previous challenges.
> 
> It has been apparent from the start of my B&W Challenges and also the 'Best 3 of...' series that as a member on this forum you are not allowed to organize anything that brings fun to members and you will be constantly thwarted if you do. I've filed a complaint against the umpteenth moderator who sabored this new series of B&W Challenges, but I'm not surprized if this won't help much.
> I want to thank all members who have joined the B&W Challenges in the past few years!


Your rude and condescending posts are the problem, not the moderators or any imagined persecution.   All forum members, regardless of tenure and including our moderators, have the right to expect civility and respect.


----------

